# Начинаю лечить грыжу диска L4-L5 без операции



## Андрей Прим.кр. (9 Мар 2010)

Привет всем! я Андрей!
Томограмма выявила грыжи дисков L4-L5 8мм. Устал терпеть постоянную боль в левом бедре уже более 3-х месяцев.
Не было печали теперь и мне приходится бороться с болезнью!
3-месяца мне врачи из разных клинник только приглушали боль, но без результатно. Сейчас пытаюсь опять же с помощью специалистов вылечить грыжи гимнастикой и прибором "Ветафон".
Я только начал 3-й день, все впереди.
Следите за моими сообщениями, буду говорить о ходе лечения.
Надеюсь мы будем все здоровы!


----------



## abelar (9 Мар 2010)

Андрей Прим.кр. написал(а):


> Сейчас пытаюсь опять же с помощью специалистов вылечить грыжи гимнастикой и прибором "Ветафон".


Специалисты рядом стоят, когда Вы гимнастируете и ветафонируете?

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Андрей Прим.кр. написал(а):


> Я только начал 3-й день, все впереди.


Вы даже не представляете, насколько ВСЕ впереди....:cray:

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Андрей Прим.кр. написал(а):


> Следите за моими сообщениями, буду говорить о ходе лечения.


Бросаем работу, выключаем мобильники,запасаемся попкорном и колой.
Следим. Чувствую - будет жесть!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (9 Мар 2010)

Андрей Прим.кр. написал(а):


> ... мне врачи из разных клинник только приглушали боль, но без результатно...




umnik А что еще есть из *симптоматики кроме боли *??? (снижение или повышение чувствительности кожи, слабость мышц, судороги в мыщцах и т.д. - если Вас смторел невролог или нейрохирург возможно он с Вами поделился своими профессиональными находками ???)

Добавлено через 7 минут


abelar написал(а):


> Добавлено через 3 минуты
> 
> Бросаем работу, выключаем мобильники,запасаемся попкорном и колой.
> Следим. Чувствую - будет жесть!



Уважаемый, *abelar* !!! В чувстве юмора Вам не откажешь, да и конкурентов в этом нет !!!


----------



## abelar (9 Мар 2010)

Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> Уважаемый, *abelar* !!! В чувстве юмора Вам не откажешь, да и конкурентов в этом нет !!!


Уважаемый *Laesus De Liro *! Нужен ведь, еще и человек,способный оценить "чувство юмора"!!!!aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## Андрей Прим.кр. (9 Мар 2010)

не будем омрочать ситуацию. а за умор спасибо!good


----------



## kalim (21 Сен 2014)

Дерзайте!  Удачи Вам и терпения!


----------



## Кенешбек (22 Фев 2015)

Андрей Прим.кр. написал(а):


> Привет всем! я Андрей!
> Томограмма выявила грыжи дисков L4-L5 8мм. Устал терпеть постоянную боль в левом бедре уже более 3-х месяцев.
> Не было печали теперь и мне приходится бороться с болезнью!
> 3-месяца мне врачи из разных клинник только приглушали боль, но без результатно. Сейчас пытаюсь опять же с помощью специалистов вылечить грыжи гимнастикой и прибором "Ветафон".
> ...


Удачи Андрей!!!Врагу не желаю такую болезнь.Я уже 3 год болею и решился на операцию.


----------

